# THE MESSY DOG CONTEST



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I have been thinking about messy looking dogs winning in the dog shows. I nominate Rosie for champion. Lets see your babies in their natural state. No pictures of wet dogs or muddy ones, etc. Just them as the day goes on. Here is Rosie from morning to night:


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I don't know why her hair is standing straight up. At least she can see out of one eye.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

I did not think anyone else ever looked like my Lady Mia does sometimes...now to get a photo of her like that..and I will post it! Rosie looks just like Lady Mia when she shakes her head and rubs it all over the floor and bed!


----------



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

Oh dratz! I just finished brushing Lucy. I think I'm going to appreciate this thread a lot. Granted Lucy is a puppy so I'm dealing with puppy hair, but it's like by the time I get her brushed (we lay down and squirm) she's a mess again. The brushing did go better tonight though. I gave her a dog chew and she was buy with that. Bring on the pictures!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Luciledodd said:


> I have been thinking about messy looking dogs winning in the dog shows. I nominate Rosie for champion. Lets see your babies in their natural state. No pictures of wet dogs or muddy ones, etc. Just them as the day goes on. Here is Rosie from morning to night:


Ha! Cute! The last one reminds me of what we call "bed nose". Kodi often sleeps with his nose pushed in under your arm or under a pillow. When his head comes out, that's what he looks like!:biggrin1:


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

OMG Rosie!!! What the heck happened to you?? LOL!! I second the nomination for Rosie!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

What a great idea, Lucile! Now we all won't feel so bad when ours look a mess! Abby is that way most of the time!


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

That is hilarious! Rosie definitely wins an award.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I knew that my mommy would emebarass me one day. That is the reason I won't pose for pictures. And what, Whimsy, you never had a bad hair day! 
Rosie


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Luciledodd said:


> I have been thinking about messy looking dogs winning in the dog shows. I nominate Rosie for champion. Lets see your babies in their natural state. No pictures of wet dogs or muddy ones, etc. Just them as the day goes on. Here is Rosie from morning to night:


Lucile, truth in advertising comes to mind when I see Rosie looking like this!! ound: Rosie we know your mamma loves you even on a bad hair day...and so do we!:hug:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> Lucile, truth in advertising comes to mind when I see Rosie looking like this!! ound: Rosie we know your mamma loves you even on a bad hair day...and so do we!:hug:


They amazing thing is they are STILL adorable all messed up like that!:biggrin1:


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

I won't post a pic of Oliver on a bad hair day. He is a natural pig pen. I can brush him out, give him a bath and dry and brush him and he looks so nice. I'll let the dogs out into the yard. All the others come in and may have a leaf or pine needle on them. Oliver comes in with his coat full of leaves, pine needles, etc. Also his feet, legs and face are brown with dirt. I will give Rosie the prize for BIS bad hair day!


----------

